# Expired Visas



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

What would happen if the following nationals were to stay in Mexico after their 180-day FMT has expired?

US citizen
Canadian citizen
UK citizen
Brazilian citizen
Costa Rican citizen
Jamaican citizen


Many thanks,

K


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

They would be deported when discovered. How often are you asked for your visa here? Almost never


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Agree, have known a few people that did do this, and they even left on a plane or via car and no one checked, though it is more dangerous in the case of the car as you have an import permit that runs with the FMT't expiration date (unless you have an FM3 or FM2).


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Now what if they wanted to come back into Mexico? What's the penalty that each national would face?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If you are not deported or fined there is no record of being a few days late. Just turn around and re-enter if all your papers are in order


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The first thing would be the inconvenience of not being able to buy a home or a car and the inability to open a bank account. Then, if you were to come to the notice of the immigration authorities, you would be subject to arrest and/or deportation. Jails in Mexico are not a place you want to go and it might bankrupt your relatives to get you out.


----------



## cathertonpowell (Mar 22, 2008)

kdaca said:


> What would happen if the following nationals were to stay in Mexico after their 180-day FMT has expired?
> 
> US citizen
> Canadian citizen
> ...


I don't know about all of these countries; however, I do know there is a fine which has to be paid as well as all the fees associated with obtaining a new visa.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Assuming that all of these foreign nationals have valid passports, there are some other considerations; The US citizen could just walk out of Mexico and return to the USA. The remainder would have to have US visas in order to do the same. Lacking that, they would have to fly out and they would encounter the need for their FMT at the airport in order to board a plane to their home country. Rather than turn in an expired FMT, I have heard of folks claiming to have lost it or to being ignorant of the fact that they were supposed to keep it.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

> , I do know there is a fine which has to be paid as well as all the fees associated with obtaining a new visa.


If you walk out or drive out there is no fine and nobody checks. When flying out and you have enough time to deal with immigration, they may tack on an extra fee beyond the new visa cost. No idea what would happen if you walked up 5 minutes before the flight left - I assume it's the airlines call to allow you aboard or not


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The US is not the only border Mexico has. The citizens of the other countries could cross by land into Belize or Guatemala, and make their way back from there.


----------



## simonz02 (Apr 7, 2008)

I dont think this is a good idea at all...


----------

